# Mud mower/ hunting buggy build



## CrossCentered (May 24, 2019)

I want to build a hunting buggy out of a lawn mower. Go to youtube type in mud mower to see what I mean. I want to use it as my poor mans hunting buggy. Does anyone want to donate the riding lawn mower LOL. Or has anyone done one of these and want to post pictures for me to get ideas


----------



## 7 point (May 24, 2019)

Seams like it would be real loud wonder if you could put a better muffler on one to quite it down a bit .


----------



## Stroker (May 26, 2019)

CrossCentered said:


> I want to build a hunting buggy out of a lawn mower. Go to youtube type in mud mower to see what I mean. I want to use it as my poor mans hunting buggy. Does anyone want to donate the riding lawn mower LOL. Or has anyone done one of these and want to post pictures for me to get ideas


Made something llike you are talking about out of a old craftsman rider, put a larger muffler on it to quieten it down and some aggressive rear tires for better traction. Painted it camo. All the club laughed at it but it saved me a lot of walking. It would drag the hair off a deer. I'd throw the deck on it and keep my trails mowed in the summer.


----------



## CrossCentered (May 27, 2019)

7 point I saw on YouTube if you put 2 mufflers on it and run it to the back, it is alot quieter


----------



## 7 point (May 31, 2019)

Sounds pretty cool


----------



## ryanh487 (May 31, 2019)

I've got a TroyBuilt 17.5 HP riding mower that I use to cut the grass at the club when it's my turn.  I mowed the center strip that grows on our dirt roads and that thing got me everywhere i needed to get to on the club, even through mud.  And it barely used a tank of gas all day long despite about 3 miles of travel.  If I ever found a cheap one, I'd make it into a mud mower without a second thought as long as I didn't have to drive anyone else around.


----------



## 7 point (Jun 22, 2019)

Got a pic


----------



## Stroker (Jun 23, 2019)

Best ones to use are with the 3 speed gear drive trans which are hard to find now. The hydro's will work but they work best at WOT which means more noise and they don't like to pull heavy stuff like carts loaded with a deer or fertilizer spreaders.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 23, 2019)

Just buy a cheap atv project.

Riding mowers are comfortable only on flat ground. On any kind of slope your either trying to keep from sliding out of the seat onto the steering wheel or you are hanging onto the steering wheel trying to keep from falling off the back. Mowers ride real rough. Mowers are narrow and more likely to tip. Mowers don't have any top speed.


----------



## CrossCentered (Jun 26, 2019)

My neighbor donated the mower. I now have to strip it down and build it the way I want. I plan on taking the battery compartment from under the seat. Cutting the seat platform off, lowering it a couple inches, weld a support bracket and put a seat from a car (the kind with the seatbelt reel built in, so I can buckle up for safety and be comfy). Also I want to weld the spider gears in the rear end, to make it posi track. I also plan on adding 2 mufflers, instead of 1 to make it quieter. Also you can swap the pulley on the rear end to a smaller pulley to make it faster. I have a lot of plans for this low budget build, and hope to add pictures as I go


----------



## 7 point (Jun 26, 2019)

If your going with bigger tires you will gain a little too and speed .in the muffler if you leave the original and weld a tube muffler to it tractor suppley sells one for a international harvistor I did this to a 4 wheeler some years back it really helped with making it quiet.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 26, 2019)

I can see where it would work,  but its going to beat you to death off road,  mowers have no suspension,


----------

